Ask HN: What better alternatives are there to namecheap? - kevindeasis
======
nnrocks
For domains [https://www.name.com/](https://www.name.com/) and for SSL
certificate [https://www.cheapsslshop.com/](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/)

------
Meekro
I've been looking to switch away from namecheap, too. Their AJAXy UI feels
more flaky/buggy than what they had 5-10 years ago.

Gandi.net is probably what I'll move to. It's quite popular with their users,
and only slightly more expensive once you take into account that namecheap
charges extra for WhoisGuard.

~~~
herbst
Imo gandi has the worse interface. Not so ajax-buggy but old and complicated.

------
dhruvkar
iwantmyname.com

Simple, functional UI and really awesome customer support. Been with them for
a few years, and can't recommend them highly enough. They have more tlds than
Google Domains (still missing .ly).

------
anondon
* gandi.net

* amazon route 53 domain registration

* Google domains, if you are in the US

Just curious, why aren't you using Namecheap?

------
edotrajan
porkbun.com

